# Best primer or technique for flattest finish



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

I was just reading through this thread regarding primers that produce a very flat finish.....

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/zinsser-smart-prime-13785/

In a current thread (So I Gardz'd the new texture.....) CApainter made a point about prepping a ceiling or wall to get the flattest finish from a flat paint, especially when working with an interior decorator who is specifying this. I am curious what those here like to do or use to get the flattest finish possible from a flat paint.

futtyos


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

futtyos said:


> I was just reading through this thread regarding primers that produce a very flat finish.....
> 
> http://www.painttalk.com/f2/zinsser-smart-prime-13785/
> 
> ...


If it's a previously painted surface, I wouldn't prime. Just apply the flat finish IMO. I recall Ben being pretty flat. On new drywall, I'm thinking Zinsser Drywall Primer. The reason is, I applied Regal Pearl over it and it seemed to have reduced the sheen compared to an adjacent wall where I used Gardz. The Gardz actually seemed to enhance the Sheen.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

any level 5 rated drywall primer.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

USG has a level 5 primer Tuff-Hide, but recommends it be sprayed with an airless. https://www.usg.com/content/usgcom/.../usg-sheetrock-tuff-hide-primer-surfacer.html
I've used PPG 6-2 for many a year and have had great results with all sheen levels!:smile:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Brushman4 said:


> USG has a level 5 primer Tuff-Hide, but recommends it be sprayed with an airless. https://www.usg.com/content/usgcom/.../usg-sheetrock-tuff-hide-primer-surfacer.html
> I've used PPG 6-2 for many a year and have had great results with all sheen levels!:smile:


I've sold thousands of gallons of 6-2 and never had a problem with it. Sold just as many gallons of Promar 200 drywall primer and had problems out the a55. Figure it out people. LOL! Many level 5 drywall finishes are airless only due to the fact that if you brush and roll it you can cause the finish to not be level 5 anymore. Unless you sand it back to a level 5 of course. So they kind of just say airless only to cover their butts a little bit. In fact I believe California's drywall primer spec says it is only a level 5 if it is sprayed.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

How big of airless do you need to push that Tuff-Hide or similar? Also, is that similar to PPGs 6-4 Max-prime surfacer? I use that for a pre-texture prep coat.

Nevermind. I read the TDS. My pump wont push it.

That Tuff-Hide isnt really a primer, its an actual mud coat, with paint imbedded.


----------

